# Sprinter...talk me out of it...



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

From what I've seen they have numerous mechanical issues...and rust out pretty bad...but they offer the only 3/4 ton 4x4 van on the market. So what's a guy to do?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

either one would be a good choice....:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Have a van converted to 4X4.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I read somewhere that they have worked out the emission problems on the newer models that are plaguing the sprinters that are a couple years old now that you keep hearing about with the “issues”

And I believe that they changed their paint process to address the rust as well 

So I would dig in a little deeper to see if that is fact or not Before you make your decision




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

You can get a Ford Transit and have it converted for less than a Sprinter conversion. 

http://www.quigley4x4.com/Quigley-Products/Quigley-4x4-Ford-Transit-Vans/Product-Overview


Edit: http://quadvan.com/4x4-conversion-vans


Plus the Transit is a more reliable vehicle with far cheaper repairs that can be performed in more shops and dealerships, than a more specialized repair facility that the Sprinter requires. The 3.5L Eco Boost has been proven. 



Do you *really* need 4x4? For the twice a year you might need better traction tire chains happen to work excellent. You will get better gas mileage without 4x4, a higher tow and capacity rating, along with lower maintenance costs. Another option is a second set of wheels and tires with snow tires, as they do make a big difference. You would have another $10,000 dollars in your pocket too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> You can get a Ford Transit and have it converted for less than a Sprinter conversion.
> 
> http://www.quigley4x4.com/Quigley-Products/Quigley-4x4-Ford-Transit-Vans/Product-Overview
> 
> ...


You don't have much new product support for Quigley here, and they are back ordered a long time on the Transits.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> either one would be a good choice....:thumbsup:


You ever price out getting a Unicat to north america?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You ever price out getting a Unicat to north america?



don't know...just see various configurations of unimog often


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> don't know...just see various configurations of unimog often


As cool as unimogs are, they are rare here, have fixed 4x4 with 3 locking diffs, air brakes which I'd have to get licensed for....oh and cost an absolute fortune.


----------



## andyroof1979 (Nov 16, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> You can get a Ford Transit and have it converted for less than a Sprinter conversion.
> 
> http://www.quigley4x4.com/Quigley-Products/Quigley-4x4-Ford-Transit-Vans/Product-Overview
> 
> ...


He lives in Canada so I'm assuming it is much like here in michigan where a 4x4 is pretty standard equipment. Hell my fiance's Enclave is full time AWD


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

andyroof1979 said:


> He lives in Canada so I'm assuming it is much like here in michigan where a 4x4 is pretty standard equipment. Hell my fiance's Enclave is full time AWD


I haven't owned a 2 wheel drive vehicle in over a decade. Won't ever own one again either.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

had a heavy snow in Delaware in 2014 and had new tires Michelin LTX tires on my Sprinter and couldn't get over how well it drove. I was passing the snow plows and staying on the road with ease. It's all in the electronics. 

if you're looking to special order a 4x4, I hear there's a long wait. Think they're only importing v6's into the states, not sure if you guys up north can get the 4 cylinders or not, but that's what I would choose. 

I'm closing in on 178,000 miles and other than a hiccup in the transmission, the engine has been great. Haven't even modified it, although there are company's that can do so to get rid of the items that decrease the reliability.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I live in Texas and wouldn't drive a 2wd. Lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

AustinDB said:


> had a heavy snow in Delaware in 2014 and had new tires Michelin LTX tires on my Sprinter and couldn't get over how well it drove. I was passing the snow plows and staying on the road with ease. It's all in the electronics.
> 
> if you're looking to special order a 4x4, I hear there's a long wait. Think they're only importing v6's into the states, not sure if you guys up north can get the 4 cylinders or not, but that's what I would choose.
> 
> I'm closing in on 178,000 miles and other than a hiccup in the transmission, the engine has been great. Haven't even modified it, although there are company's that can do so to get rid of the items that decrease the reliability.


I'm sure the 2wd would be fine... But I don't respond well to logic or reason when my mind is made up.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I haven't owned a 2 wheel drive vehicle in over a decade. Won't ever own one again either.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I hear that.:thumbsup:


----------



## andyroof1979 (Nov 16, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I'm sure the 2wd would be fine... But I don't respond well to logic or reason when my mind is made up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Me neither....lol


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Inner, I thought you just bought a Dodge with the Cummins like a year ago.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Buy a Ford Transit, set it up how you want and schedule it in for the conversion. When the time comes empty your tools and ship it to the installer when you are scheduled. You can get the van fairly quickly if not immediately, then use it until you need to ship it. You will pay the extra shipping to said location, but it would have to be shipped back to you anyhow. 



Even a Sprinter isn't going to be an immediate purchase. I used to be for Sprinters, but after thoroughly investigating them vs the Ford's I came to realize the Ford IS a superior vehicle. Someone I know sold his highly customized Sprinter with about 35K miles to buy a Transit. He didn't trust the Sprinter after breaking down in remote places with zero service centers available.


Not many vehicles will beat my Audi Quattro for going snowboarding


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I was very very happy with our ProMaster this winter in the snow!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Inner, I thought you just bought a Dodge with the Cummins like a year ago.


Yeah I did, I may keep it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I was very very happy with our ProMaster this winter in the snow!


I've got my eye on a Mitsubishi Fuso now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I've got my eye on a Mitsubishi Fuso now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


geez you are going from bad to worse

I had/have both. Fuso rusts more than the sprinter if thats possible. I had the straps holding the fuel tank on rust off, whatever metal they use on that truck rusted like no tomorrow. brake lines, fuel lines, radiator, king pins. Next to impossible to prime the fuel system when changing the fuel filter. 
The engine was great, don't go anywhere in the snow without a full load though. Tires had zero traction unloaded.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> geez you are going from bad to worse
> 
> I had/have both. Fuso rusts more than the sprinter if thats possible. I had the straps holding the fuel tank on rust off, whatever metal they use on that truck rusted like no tomorrow. brake lines, fuel lines, radiator, king pins. Next to impossible to prime the fuel system when changing the fuel filter.
> The engine was great, don't go anywhere in the snow without a full load though. Tires had zero traction unloaded.


I'm looking at a 4x4 Fuso.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyroof1979 (Nov 16, 2011)

inner10 said:


> i've got my eye on a mitsubishi fuso now.
> 
> Sent from my pixel 2 using tapatalk






rrk said:


> geez you are going from bad to worse
> 
> i had/have both. Fuso rusts more than the sprinter if thats possible. I had the straps holding the fuel tank on rust off, whatever metal they use on that truck rusted like no tomorrow. Brake lines, fuel lines, radiator, king pins. Next to impossible to prime the fuel system when changing the fuel filter.
> The engine was great, don't go anywhere in the snow without a full load though. Tires had zero traction unloaded.





inner10 said:


> ...i don't respond well to logic or reason when my mind is made up.
> 
> Sent from my pixel 2 using tapatalk






inner10 said:


> i'm looking at a 4x4 fuso.
> 
> Sent from my pixel 2 using tapatalk


...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't even looked at the thread until I saw you posted it.

You need to buy this thing in the worst way.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I'm looking at a 4x4 Fuso.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I am guessing it is still made with the same poor metal as the 2wd

Are you working in the Arctic Circle?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> I am guessing it is still made with the same poor metal as the 2wd
> 
> Are you working in the Arctic Circle?


I didn't realize they had a bad reputation, to be honest they aren't very popular here. This is more Isuzu/Hino country.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> I am guessing it is still made with the same poor metal as the 2wd
> 
> Are you working in the Arctic Circle?


Last year we experienced some days where it was colder than the North Pole...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Talk you out of it? OK.

Oh no... Don't buy it. You'll be sorry.


There, how'd I do?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I didn't realize they had a bad reputation, to be honest they aren't very popular here. This is more Isuzu/Hino country.


drivetrain will last forever everything that holds the drivetrain not so much

The pump you are supposed to use to prime the fuel system would take a week to fill the filter bowl, and the filter is crammed in the space so even removing it is difficult. The engine only had 175hp so you would not be winning any races but it did move 15k lbs.

If I were you I would get the van conversion although the Transits have a security issue with door locks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> drivetrain will last forever everything that holds the drivetrain not so much
> 
> The pump you are supposed to use to prime the fuel system would take a week to fill the filter bowl, and the filter is crammed in the space so even removing it is difficult. The engine only had 175hp so you would not be winning any races but it did move 15k lbs.
> 
> If I were you I would get the van conversion although the Transits have a security issue with door locks.


The new ones have 161 HP. Must be a real dog.

So in short you like the sprinter more?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had a GMC 2500 with a 350ci and it only had 150 HP. And yes, it was a dog.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

I've gone through 2. Im Nissan htop now.


Inner10 said:


> From what I've seen they have numerous mechanical issues...and rust out pretty bad...but they offer the only 3/4 ton 4x4 van on the market. So what's a guy to do?


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I’ve always liked those FG Fusos.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I live in Texas and wouldn't drive a 2wd. Lol


How often have you actually slipped it into 4wd?

Last week I hauled bunch of logs from dead ash trees I felled to fire burn pit. Had to use 4wd to get them moved. No weight in ass end of truck meant not enough traction, even on fairly level ground.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh not much. New construction sites are usually tear down so I'm on a driveway, couple times a year on the job site I might use it, I used it almost everyday when I was building my own house as it it was just trees and we had to clear everything I had no Road for a while. 

I also use it every year when I go to the border to hunt Dove and from time to time on the deer lease. One of those things I'd rather have and not need it than need and not have

My dad's new ride is his first four wheel drive truck. He has managed to use 2 wheel drive all his life. This time he got the fully loaded air condition your ass seat type truck so he went ahead and got four-wheel drive too.


SmallTownGuy said:


> How often have you actually slipped it into 4wd?
> 
> Last week I hauled bunch of logs from dead ash trees I felled to fire burn pit. Had to use 4wd to get them moved. No weight in ass end of truck meant not enough traction, even on fairly level ground.


Sent from my ASUS_A009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Oh not much. New construction sites are usually tear down so I'm on a driveway, couple times a year on the job site I might use it, I used it almost everyday when I was building my own house as it it was just trees and we had to clear everything I had no Road for a while.
> 
> I also use it every year when I go to the border to hunt Dove and from time to time on the deer lease. One of those things I'd rather have and not need it than need and not have
> 
> ...


Don't knock a/c seats now, you haven't lived until your back is nice and cool on a hot day. 

I use 4wd almost never until rainy season and than it can be often. Nothing worse than being the dude sitting 12' from the pavement and might as well be a thousand miles away until someone gives you a tug.

4wd is more of a necessity thing but I'll be damned if those ac seats aren't sweet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Don't knock a/c seats now, you haven't lived until your back is nice and cool on a hot day.
> 
> I use 4wd almost never until rainy season and than it can be often. Nothing worse than being the dude sitting 12' from the pavement and might as well be a thousand miles away until someone gives you a tug.
> 
> 4wd is more of a necessity thing but I'll be damned if those ac seats aren't sweet.


I had em in the rental when I drove to the Grand Canyon....heaven....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> I've gone through 2. Im Nissan htop now.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


How do they compare with the Nissan?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I’ve always liked those FG Fusos.


It's kind of in a class all it's own, and they haven't gotten me a formal quote, but it sounds like their price is reasonable.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jaws said:


> Oh not much. New construction sites are usually tear down so I'm on a driveway, couple times a year on the job site I might use it, I used it almost everyday when I was building my own house as it it was just trees and we had to clear everything I had no Road for a while.
> 
> I also use it every year when I go to the border to hunt Dove and from time to time on the deer lease. One of those things I'd rather have and not need it than need and not have
> 
> ...


Certainly not for the deep snow... :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My wife has all that crap in her car, always get all the options in her sled. I guess she needs the air conditioned seats for the remote start. LOL

I beat my trucks to death on the inside. Would never buy leather seats for myself. LOL.

Personally it was a pretty big Improvement getting a truck with all the other options - my last truck had roll up windows. LOL


Deckhead said:


> Don't knock a/c seats now, you haven't lived until your back is nice and cool on a hot day.
> 
> I use 4wd almost never until rainy season and than it can be often. Nothing worse than being the dude sitting 12' from the pavement and might as well be a thousand miles away until someone gives you a tug.
> 
> 4wd is more of a necessity thing but I'll be damned if those ac seats aren't sweet.


Sent from my ASUS_A009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> My wife has all that crap in her car, always get all the options in her sled. I guess she needs the air conditioned seats for the remote start. LOL
> 
> I beat my trucks to death on the inside. Would never buy leather seats for myself. LOL.
> 
> ...


Had one other truck with the goodies in it, never had leather, I rode the vinyl because I could spray it out. My dually couldn't even shift by itself:laughing:

I cringe when I get in my truck all dirty now. Riding a desk it makes sense. Still nice though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leather is much easier to keep clean. I can stain cloth seats in 30 seconds. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

That's what I hear. Are couches and stuff for leather, wife said they cleaned up good. I will keep the cloth seats and keep the $12,000 too. LOL


WarnerConstInc. said:


> Leather is much easier to keep clean. I can stain cloth seats in 30 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my ASUS_A009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Back when they made transmissions with clutch pedals to the left of the brake pedal, dropping my 4wd truck into 4wd low with the hubs unlocked was a great way to back up a heavy trailer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just shy of 57 grand for a CC Mits, 65 grand for the sprinter....but I can't find a sprinter in the config I want.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't find a 4x4 Sprinter to save my life, thought I had one, sad down at the dealer and started talking beans when a manager came over and said it was already spoken for.

I may settle for a Promaster....


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Are they still making the 4x4 model? Can’t find it on the website


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Are they still making the 4x4 model? Can’t find it on the website


They are, if I want to wait until March I can get a 2019...at about 15 percent more. But the current price of 60 grand for a base bare ass 4x4 van isn't too enticing for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> They are, if I want to wait until March I can get a 2019...at about 15 percent more. But the current price of 60 grand for a base bare ass 4x4 van isn't too enticing for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




That’s f’ing ridiculous. It’s like boat pricing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> That’s f’ing ridiculous. It’s like boat pricing.


It's insane...and I really wasn't a fan of the dealer. Dodge dealership offered me 48k for my current truck on trade.... Mercedes offered me 35k....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

My Sparky has a promaster (Kitchener/Waterloo) and he says that it has been great in the snow. I watched him run it up a long unplowed driveway with at least 7" of snow on it. Not even a bit of wheel spin. He did have some fresh winter rubber on it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So I went this route:









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> So I went this route:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4wd? hope so, the 2wd I had was terrible in the snow unless I was at 12k lbs.

Watch the rust on the fuel lines, fuel tank straps, bumpers, basically any metal that sits below the cab. 

Do not attempt to change the fuel filter yourself, have it done every fall. And watch out for death wobble on worn no longer in balance tires. Make sue balancing is done with weights not beads inside the tire.

Truck rides real nice, handles well, turns great, comfortable, engine will last forever, 12-14mpg fully loaded 12k lbs.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> 4wd? hope so, the 2wd I had was terrible in the snow unless I was at 12k lbs.
> 
> Watch the rust on the fuel lines, fuel tank straps, bumpers, basically any metal that sits below the cab.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah it's a 4x4, damn thing is higher than I expected lol.

Why can't you use pellets in the tires? I heard that was the way to go with knobby tires.

I'm oil spraying it 6 ways from Sunday.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fluid film. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet. What are you putting on the back of it?

And where do you put a car seat for the kid in that thing?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Sweet. What are you putting on the back of it?
> 
> And where do you put a car seat for the kid in that thing?


13' custom made box.

It seats 3.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty cool! How does it compare size wise to the Euro vans?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new rig. Looking forward to seeing the finished setup :thumbsup:

My recommendation for undercoating would be...
https://www.cosmolinedirect.com/



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Fluid film.


That would work too!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Pretty cool! How does it compare size wise to the Euro vans?


It's fvcking huge. :laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Thanks, yeah it's a 4x4, damn thing is higher than I expected lol.
> 
> Why can't you use pellets in the tires? I heard that was the way to go with knobby tires.
> 
> ...


The pellets after a few years break loose and move around making the tire out of balance. You then have to either replace the tires or find some one to remove the pellets and start over. You will know when things are going haywire when the death wobble starts, just get them rebalanced or new tires. 

I would do the fluid film as much as possible especially on the fuel lines.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> It's fvcking huge. :laughing:


very tall very wide but when driving it feels very controllable 
Make take some time to get used to having the front wheels right under you when turning

That will be easier to back into a parking space than headfirst parking because the tight turning radius and it's so short


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> very tall very wide but when driving it feels very controllable
> Make take some time to get used to having the front wheels right under you when turning
> 
> That will be easier to back into a parking space than headfirst parking because the tight turning radius and it's so short


I've never driven a cab over, it's wierd. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> The pellets after a few years break loose and move around making the tire out of balance. You then have to either replace the tires or find some one to remove the pellets and start over. You will know when things are going haywire when the death wobble starts, just get them rebalanced or new tires.
> 
> I would do the fluid film as much as possible especially on the fuel lines.


I was talking to a guy who swore by airsoft pellets for off-road tires. Never tried em myself.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I've never driven a cab over, it's wierd.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


turn sharp left at a pretty good speed and you feel like you are going sideways


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

rrk said:


> turn sharp left at a pretty good speed and you feel like you are going sideways


I used to have an Isuzu NPR and it out turned any vehicle just about. I'd swear the wheels turned 90*...okay so maybe not, but I could spin a U-turn on roads a 4 door sedan couldn't do without backing up. 

My NPR had a HD liftgate on it, and I can not imagine having a truck that tall without one. 

Common to use BB's for balancing very large wheels of rock crawlers, but for those tires I would just use regular wheel weights on both sides. If possible cross them every now and again.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> I used to have an Isuzu NPR and it out turned any vehicle just about. I'd swear the wheels turned 90*...okay so maybe not, but I could spin a U-turn on roads a 4 door sedan couldn't do without backing up.
> 
> My NPR had a HD liftgate on it, and I can not imagine having a truck that tall without one.
> 
> Common to use BB's for balancing very large wheels of rock crawlers, but for those tires I would just use regular wheel weights on both sides. If possible cross them every now and again.


Not a bad idea...I may go that route. The frame rails are almost 40" off the ground.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I had a lift gate on one of mine but it was time consuming to unfold it and fold it back up after each use. It also had severe rust in 5 years, but climbing up in the back got old after a while so I used it when I could.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I hear you on the slow part. Mine was designed to lift a ton so it was not fast, but I could move a fully loaded tool box. It was also long enough to do so, and didn't fold so it covered most of the box in the rear. Today they make them where they are totally automatic and pretty darn fast. Wireless would be nice too. Pretty much all have a wired remote. No rust on mine as it was aluminum.

Often I would just lower the lift half way and step up onto it. A couple home built steps would make it better. Also had a side door. That step was a doosy too. I know many people that tore their knees up getting in and out of the bread van trucks to the point everyone was running one of the electric steps on the side door. My friend that drove for UPS had the same issue with his knees. 

A backup camera is a necessity!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the body today. Getting it custom made by a local company. All aluminum sub frame and rear frame to save weight. 5' 9" door clearance to keep it just high enough for me to stand up in, but not too tall, 13' long and just wide enough to cover the tires.

I opted for a Rigatex floor over pine to save a few pounds. Ditched the ramp to save weight and I'm going with a two step aluminum bumper.

Body is made of aluminum Z channel and black aluminum panels. Rear roll up door is being painted black in their shop. Originally they estimated it's weight would be around 2600, but with the modifications and ditching the ramp I should be around 1800.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the body today. Getting it custom made by a local company. All aluminum sub frame and rear frame to save weight. 5' 9" door clearance to keep it just high enough for me to stand up in, but not too tall, 13' long and just wide enough to cover the tires.
> 
> I opted for a Rigatex floor over pine to save a few pounds. Ditched the ramp to save weight and I'm going with a two step aluminum bumper.
> 
> ...


that will really cut down on rust also :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> that will really cut down on rust also


I think I'm going to oil spray it before they fit the body on it too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

sounds like a cool build, congrats! 

I've driven an NPR a few times, odd feeling like you're looking onto the pavement. wonder if driving a Lambo is the same way lol. Are the NPR and Fuso similar in height? Back in the day I used an intercooler from a Fuso in my 300zx turbo-it was a massive intercooler (for car standards at the time).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

AustinDB said:


> sounds like a cool build, congrats!
> 
> I've driven an NPR a few times, odd feeling like you're looking onto the pavement. wonder if driving a Lambo is the same way lol. Are the NPR and Fuso similar in height? Back in the day I used an intercooler from a Fuso in my 300zx turbo-it was a massive intercooler (for car standards at the time).


They look pretty similar but this one is a 4x4 so it's inconveniently high lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I have had serious misconceptions about the storage and transportation needs of the "control systems" industry.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> I have had serious misconceptions about the storage and transportation needs of the "control systems" industry.




I’m thinking a minivan would be more than adequate.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> I have had serious misconceptions about the storage and transportation needs of the "control systems" industry.


I've worked out of everything from a 16' box truck to a Volkswagen Jetta over the past 14 miserable years of working in this industry. If you want to judge for yourself you can see my day to day on my Instagram.

I have on average 5 active jobs with material and ladders on site. Right now I'm more of a delivery driver, I'm constantly unloading tools to deliver materials, reloading tools. Picking up and dropping off things after hours etc.

I realized I often take two days to complete one day jobs. Adding a couple cameras, piping and installing electronic door hardware, hanging speakers...if I had certain things stocked on the truck I could bang the job out without wasting all my time moving tools and materials in and out of my truck.

I own a few Rubbermaid carts that are always living on jobsites because I can't easily transport them from site to site. So many small jobs are be expedited by having a cart on hand.

I rented a Chevy Express for a week and it just wasn't big enough...so I went bigger.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I’m thinking a minivan would be more than adequate.


Been there done that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I get cheap ink. For what I paid for 4 large black and 3 sets or normal colors I couldn't even by an OEM normal sized black cartridge.

But this is the only printer I've been successful in buying 3rd party ink for. The other times it sucks.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

My printer has been complaining it's at 0% ink for the last 200 pages I have printed

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Stryker1-1 said:


> My printer has been complaining it's at 0% ink for the last 200 pages I have printed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk




I wish my printer was that forgiving! My printer won’t even let me print only black and white when the stupid magenta color is out....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Stryker1-1 said:


> My printer has been complaining it's at 0% ink for the last 200 pages I have printed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Ya, when mine says it needs ink I'll probably get another 2 months out of it.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I switched to a brother laser printer a few years ago. Get two years worth of printing invoices out of one cartridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

NYgutterguy said:


> I switched to a brother laser printer a few years ago. Get two years worth of printing invoices out of one cartridge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the generic toner cartridges they sell on amazon. Two of the high capacity ones for less than the small one from brother. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

that fuso is hot... man, and its 4wd? Hows the cost compared to a sprinter?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

madmax718 said:


> that fuso is hot... man, and its 4wd? Hows the cost compared to a sprinter?


Sprinter was 68k Fuso with body was 73....so 5 grand more.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Sprinter was 68k Fuso with body was 73....so 5 grand more.




What’s the fuso in American coin ? 

About 50k? 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> What’s the fuso in American coin ?
> 
> About 50k?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cab and chassy is probably under 40K USD, the 4x4 is more money, as is the van body since the CC is stepped to clear the transfer case. You could probably get a new one with body for well under 50K US.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Cab and chassy is probably under 40K USD, the 4x4 is more money, as is the van body since the CC is stepped to clear the transfer case. You could probably get a new one with body for well under 50K US.




Not bad. I’d just have to not take a paycheck for about 5 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> Not bad. I’d just have to not take a paycheck for about 5 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


new gas ones are low 50s diesel mid to upper 50s

you can get off lease 2013s 2014s with just over 100k miles for lower 20s


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

rrk said:


> new gas ones are low 50s diesel mid to upper 50s
> 
> 
> 
> you can get off lease 2013s 2014s with just over 100k miles for lower 20s




More in my range. We only do 10k a year max. Was also thinking about trying to find a 16’ cube van with about 20-25k miles on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> More in my range. We only do 10k a year max. Was also thinking about trying to find a 16’ cube van with about 20-25k miles on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cut away cube van was nice because I could jump in the cab with something and toss it through the pass-through into the back...but my God the turning radius of this cab over is incredible.

Almost through a full tank, looks like it may get 14MPG....not bad!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> The cut away cube van was nice because I could jump in the cab with something and toss it through the pass-through into the back...but my God the turning radius of this cab over is incredible.
> 
> Almost through a full tank, looks like it may get 14MPG....not bad!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Think mine get about 6 mpg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> The cut away cube van was nice because I could jump in the cab with something and toss it through the pass-through into the back...but my God the turning radius of this cab over is incredible.
> 
> Almost through a full tank, looks like it may get 14MPG....not bad!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's more maneuverable than a regular van and tons more than a pickup
At times you feel like you are going sideways when turning


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Think mine get about 6 mpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lugging around town maybe, the other two I drove both got 10, they were gassers. One had a 12' box the other had a 14'....both 1 tons.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> It's more maneuverable than a regular van and tons more than a pickup
> 
> At times you feel like you are going sideways when turning


It's a pleasure to drive until you hit a pothole or speed bump.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> It's a pleasure to drive until you hit a pothole or speed bump.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




If you put a ladder rack on top will you have a permanent ladder attached to the back to get up to the top ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> If you put a ladder rack on top will you have a permanent ladder attached to the back to get up to the top ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that was actually part of my original design until I scrapped the idea for reduced height. Here's a pic of the one they we're going to copy. Permanent ladder and catwalk with 4 horizontals.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

2020 Ford Transits will have a 4x4 option. I bet they will roll the market with that!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SearchforSignal said:


> 2020 Ford Transits will have a 4x4 option. I bet they will roll the market with that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No kidding, saw that a couple months ago.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

damn that might be worth waiting for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I owned two Quigley E-350 4x4 extended vans for work. I love 4x4 vans! The Sprinter 4x4 is super nice but damn expensive! The 2020 factory 4x4 option on the new Transits is really going to hurt Quigleys business.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

M.F Custom said:


> I owned two Quigley E-350 4x4 extended vans for work. I love 4x4 vans! The Sprinter 4x4 is super nice but damn expensive! The 2020 factory 4x4 option on the new Transits is really going to hurt Quigleys business.


Exactly what I thought when I first read Ford was giving us the 4x4 option in 2020. Pretty much making their business obsolete except the E series customers and non Ford van market.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Id love a new Sprinter 4X4 van! I would be afraid of long term ownership costs once out of warranty...


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

GM is due for a new van chassis.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

M.F Custom said:


> GM is due for a new van chassis.




Ya think? 

Chevy is stuck on their tried and true 1992 model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Some guys still like the old American style van.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

7.3l powerstoke dually van 4x4....some people have too much money


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

A&E Exteriors said:


> 7.3l powerstoke dually van 4x4....some people have too much moneyhttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190612/83cdee9430c9da28b0fb0441c537fe86.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190612/7eeb0f01e7beca204fa73196f37b75c4.jpg[/IMG[/quote]
> 
> That guy must be a deck builder.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> That guy must be a deck builder.


Can't be Mike's it's not a Chevy!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhhEnnEmm (Jul 16, 2019)

If you're wanting a Sprinter, your best option is to get a VW Crafter. Same van, just cheaper and better.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

OhhEnnEmm said:


> If you're wanting a Sprinter, your best option is to get a VW Crafter. Same van, just cheaper and better.


The V.W. Crafter van is not available in the states. Nice looking van how well are they holding up?


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

OhhEnnEmm said:


> If you're wanting a Sprinter, your best option is to get a VW Crafter. Same van, just cheaper and better.


So it appears to me the VW Crafter is just a re-badged Sprinter van is that correct?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

took vacation in Spain and noticed there were a lot more Crafter's than Sprinter's on the road (Madrid) but they were far out numbered by the other European van's. 

According to wiki, VW split from MB an is making the entire van themselves starting in 2017. Before that VW was putting their own power plants into the Crafter.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

OhhEnnEmm said:


> If you're wanting a Sprinter, your best option is to get a VW Crafter. Same van, just cheaper and better.


Man if I wasn't in NA I'd have a lot more options.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

